# Your race today



## Will1985 (2 Apr 2010)

We don't seem to have a thread like the Your ride today thread in cafe. IIRC walker used to do some good write ups before he moved out to Australia.

Put your race reports from road, TT, MTB etc here.

I'll be adding reports from TTs and circuit races.
Anyway, I had an early start this morning for a local open 10 mile TT on the B10/43. I'd already raced last weekend where I matched last season's 25 PB and knocked 31 seconds off my 10 PB in a couple of windy rides.
There was a field of 110 riders on the start list. I was down on a *6 (which wasn't too bad given that I haven't ridden any fast course), although I knew that I was quicker than a couple of the *5s on this particular stretch of road. I also had a huge carrot a minute in front of me in the form of a guy who I used to match for times last season. The differences this year are that I've totally refined my position, and not had any crashes hindering training in the first 3 months of the year!

The course was slightly damp with a crosswind/slight tailwind on the outward leg. The start was clear of traffic and I quickly got up to speed and in the bars. After 1km I looked down at the Garmin to see I was doing 46km/h and flying. My speed increased on a slight downhill section and I was turning 53x14 around 100rpm. Coming up to the turn I had my minute man in my sights, entering the roundabout 15 seconds after him. It was a tight turn and I completely fluffed it, probably because I was distracted by the amount of time I'd gained. The next kilometre was pretty slow having turned back into the wind and I think I let him go out a bit until we reached an uphill drag at 12km. 
I dropped a gear and tried to spin faster turning fully into the wind and it worked. 500 metres before the end and going through a pinch point traffic island I came level with him. At this point a car horn sounded behind and a towed caravan appeared in my peripheral vision, swinging back in front of me. A totally illegal manoevre given the solid bordered hatching and driving over a turning lane, but I managed to get a bit of a tow for a second until riding onto the finish line. Ended up with another PB of 22:43, finishing 8th and beating some fast names.

It's a promising start to the season and I can't wait to get onto the faster courses.
Attached is a shot from my 25 last Saturday - main bike upgrades from last year are the disc wheel and 3T aerobars. Best thing however is the skinsuit - it stands out and draws positive comments. There are also pictures from today on mphotography.co.uk, page 8.


----------



## Skip Madness (2 Apr 2010)

Youdaman!

Seriously though, I'm impressed. That sounds like great going.


----------



## HLaB (2 Apr 2010)

Nice going Will,

The only real TT I've been in was one I actually wasn't in . I was on drops OK but nothing special and I had a Marshall desperately trying to tell me to go left when I wanted to go straight home. I know it was snowing but I didn't have a big number on my chest/ bike .


----------



## Keith Oates (3 Apr 2010)

Nice going Will, I'm sure that after that you will now be 'itching' to get out on the next race as soon as possible!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## palinurus (3 Apr 2010)

Nice idea. I haven't got started with training yet, let alone racing..

There's a Race Reports thread over in Cyclocross, but no-one'll be posting over there until September.


----------



## Brahan (3 Apr 2010)

Excellent start to the season Will. Well done.


----------



## palinurus (3 Apr 2010)

Will1985 said:


> I also had a huge carrot a minute in front of me in the form of a guy who I used to match for times last season.



I love it when that happens.


----------



## scott s10 (3 Apr 2010)

today i did the sleaford wheelers charity 10 mile time trial, i came first for juveneilles and beat every junior except one. i did 24mis37seconds and it was horribly windy.


----------



## iLB (3 Apr 2010)

ooo ooo can we put racing photos in here too?







thats me suffering in the rain at redbridge a few weeks back, the moral of that story is that its best not to race with a cold, you don't get any points and you leave feeling worse than when you got there... o and it costs you a packet for the privelidge


----------



## palinurus (3 Apr 2010)

scott s10 said:


> 24mis37seconds and it was horribly windy.



Nice one.


----------



## Brahan (4 Apr 2010)

Today my 2up TT partner and I won a 23.4 mile hilly race. This followed on from last week's other 2up win.

Early season going ok so far.


----------



## Young Un (4 Apr 2010)

Awesome Will! Here's to a good season! They the 3t Mistral bars?


----------



## stevevw (8 Apr 2010)

From one extreme to another.

Last night I had my first ever race at the age of 52 and as they say carrying some timber. In fact I must have been 4 stone heavier than the next fat bloke 

I got caught out at the start and had to put in an effort just to get back on. Not a good start 

The next three laps went well I even managed to move up closer to the front. Probably my next mistake when the fit blokes thought they must be slaking if I was going past them. The pace went from 27mph to nearly 35mph that’s when I dropped to the back then off the back. I spent the next 10 or 12 laps on my own then noticed a couple of riders in the distance so put in an effort caught and passed them which made me feel better and determined that they would not get passed me again. 1/2 a lap later the bunch started to come passed and I managed to stay with them for another couple of laps until the intermediate sprint when they shot off again. I managed to pass another couple of people before the end which was nice.

Will I do it again?

Of course I will. Can't wait. The plan next time in two weeks is to try and hang on longer, then two weeks after that stay with the bunch for the whole race. We all have to have a dream


----------



## Aperitif (8 Apr 2010)

Good on you steve - I didn't know you were so old. I just thought you were young with a mature carriage .

No. It's a good effort - Hillingdon? Gets scary on the chicane at the top!
Silly old git!


----------



## stevevw (8 Apr 2010)

Aperitif said:


> Good on you steve - I didn't know you were so old. I just thought you were young with a mature carriage .
> 
> No. It's a good effort - Hillingdon? Gets scary on the chicane at the top!
> Silly old git!



I may be that age but I do not have to act it do I?  Or feel it for that matter. 

Yes Hillingdon LVRC event every two weeks until the winter.
Luke may have some photographic evidence of a silly old git with a big smile on his face.


----------



## Aperitif (8 Apr 2010)

Surprising how quick the 'vets' are - aint it?


----------



## redjedi (8 Apr 2010)

I've got a couple of pics but my phone isn't very good at action shots

That's Steve 6th from the back left 







and another this time on TEC duty






Good effort Steve. You looked like you enjoyed it


----------



## scott s10 (8 Apr 2010)

did a 3 mile tt on wednesday and did it in 6mins.25secs, no wind but had just eaten an big plate of sausage and mash. lol


----------



## Stig-OT-Dump (18 Apr 2010)

5k - 20k - 5k Duathlon. 

Boxed in at the start of the first run. Nice bike leg, taking folk on the hills and maintaining a nice cadence (need to work on my cornering though, perhaps I've lost a bit of bottle following some crashes). 2nd run only 23 seconds slower than the first. 

25th, 9th in category. Not bad for a first attempt.


----------



## BigSteev (19 Apr 2010)

Not my race as such, but I was taking photos of the Women's series road race organised by Twickenham CC yesterday.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/bigsteev/sets/72157623760620301/


----------



## Will1985 (19 Apr 2010)

Knocked 90 seconds off my pb for a 25 yesterday - down to a 0:58:00. Nasty squally wind slowed everyone down on the way back.


----------



## Brahan (19 Apr 2010)

Hey will, if that was a pb on the same course then you're going well, especially since the season's just started.

I had a weekend of it, a 10 on Sat and a 25 on Sunday. I'm not too happy with either performance tbh. A 22:57 and a 59:03, in pretty decent conditions too. Meh - pi55ed off and tired today.

Are you doing intervals yet?


----------



## Rob3rt (19 Apr 2010)

22:57 and 59:03 is still damn quick, About 7 mins faster than I could do a 10.

Congrats.


----------



## Will1985 (21 Apr 2010)

I rode last night's 10 on the road bike with the PowerTap to check on progress. Time wasn't important but I averaged 298W NP so I was where I want to be for the moment. Time was 25:07 which got everybody who hadn't noticed the road bike asking what had happened...normally I'm knocking out a mid to long 22.


----------



## stevevw (22 Apr 2010)

My race yesterday at Hillingdon's LVRC event turned in to a time trial. A *trial* of patience stuck in traffic on the M25 and then the M4 which was closed while I was on the M25/M4 slip road . And lack of *Time* to get to the track before the race started, I missed the start by 10 minutes after taking 3 hours 10 minutes to do the 50 miles from work (should of gone on the bike). I parked up the van, met up with Alan (whose bike was also in the back of the van) made my apologies and we then watched the last 50 minutes of the race. The initial pace looked high with four riders slightly off the front, they got brought back after a couple more laps and the pace then dropped to around something I could have lived with. Even the intermediate sprint did not split the bunch this time. On the last lap it was interesting to see a lot of riders moving up from the back going down the back straight preparing for the final sprint. Perhaps someone was looking out for me making me miss the race as on the last corner 20+ riders went down in a big crash about where I would have been in the bunch. Actually being in the bunch is wishful thinking I would have probably been dropped miles before then. 

In two weeks time I will leave work even earlier and will not be late.


----------



## palinurus (22 Apr 2010)

Just the local evening 10 for me.

First time trial of the year too- normally I get a couple of 25s in by now.

24:39, a minute off my best time last season for the course. Not that I care, it felt great to blow the cobwebs out some. I never have any enthusiasm to train until I've got the first one out of the way.


----------



## Brahan (23 Apr 2010)

palinurus said:


> Just the local evening 10 for me.
> 
> First time trial of the year too- normally I get a couple of 25s in by now.
> 
> 24:39, a minute off my best time last season for the course. Not that I care, it felt great to blow the cobwebs out some. I never have any enthusiasm to train until I've got the first one out of the way.



Excellent stuff. 

So that was your first of the season, did you get the, 'why am I doing this?' at about 1 minute in?  I always do.


----------



## palinurus (23 Apr 2010)

I did. I spent the whole day thinking I didn't want to do it, I was nervous during the push-off, and although I'd gone hard during the warmup the effort still felt terrible. The only training I've done, and it's not been much, has been at about my 25 pace.

It's always the same, but I never get used to it.

I felt good afterwards though.


----------



## Will1985 (24 Apr 2010)

Won my first money today - finished 2nd in the open section of the BUCS 10 mile TT champs on the E33/10 east of Cambridge. I did 23:13, 12 seconds off the open winner. Feeling tired after 2 weeks of hard riding and racing. Taking a few days off from Monday to recover and target a short 22 on a fast 10 course next weekend.

ILB was there too, but not sure where he finished.


----------



## scott s10 (24 Apr 2010)

welyn track league on friday night, first 2 races i came 3rd (just getting used to my first ever track race) 3rd race i came 2nd in the points race and the handicap race i won all the way from the back by myself and won 4 quid


----------



## Rob3rt (26 Apr 2010)

Not cycling, 5k run on saturday, South Manchester Parkrun, 5K at Platt Fields Park. Time = 23:32. 54th out of 117! Dissapointing but also educational as far as pacing goes! Not being a runner at all and never been in a race before my pacing went tits up from the off as the competative edge came out and the adrenaline said go go go! Even with a HRM I failed to pace. I pretty much spent the whole time in the red unable to get my HR down! I blazed the 1st 3k keeping up with all the real runners, but then thought I was going to go game over so to had to slow for a km or so! Managed to compose and keep it going, by the final km I was composed but also tired. Made a lame attempt at a sprint finish to scratch back some of the lost time in the 4th km, probly made back about 10-15 secs, lol.

I should be able to do a sub 22 min 5km run. Cant run again for like 2 races because of work commitments (Its keeping me off the bike so Ill only be able to run, so will be working on my pacing), but when I do it next I will be a good bit faster.


----------



## iLB (26 Apr 2010)

did the BUCS 10 on saturday afternoon, fairly pleased with my 24.50- only 18 seconds off my current PB in my first TT of the season and without having trained on my aero bars...

here is me catching flies near the finish line


----------



## Young Un (27 Apr 2010)

3rd in our Club hilly 10. Time of 25-38 which sounds slow, but if you ride round the course you'll see why! First junior home, and first host club member home, and the two guys that we're quicker had discs and skinsuits, whereas I was on 50mm front and back, and a normal jersey. Looks like 2010 is going to be a good year for me!!!


----------



## Noodley (27 Apr 2010)

Rode my first ever TT tonight in club midweek league....9 miles over an up and down course in strong winds - I was fine on the flat (and downhill bits ) but as soon as it went upwards I ground to a crawl 

But I enjoyed every second of the 26min 47secs it took me - it might become addictive...I could have done with fitting some tribars beforehand.


----------



## Will1985 (28 Apr 2010)

22:43 last night in relatively still conditions. We expected it to be a quick evening but that didn't happen. Looked at my Garmin at the end to see that my max HR was 190 which is about 11 beats higher than usual. Downloaded the file at home and immediately saw why; at 4 miles a tractor pulling a huge spreader came rumbling past by a difference of only about 4km/h but pulled in on me as the back wheel of the trailer passed me. Bloody scary when there was nowhere to go on the left so must have been the adrenaline kicking in!


----------



## Brahan (28 Apr 2010)

Noodley said:


> Rode my first ever TT tonight in club midweek league....9 miles over an up and down course in strong winds - I was fine on the flat (and downhill bits ) but as soon as it went upwards I ground to a crawl
> 
> But I enjoyed every second of the 26min 47secs it took me - it might become addictive...I could have done with fitting some tribars beforehand.



This is what I like, more and more people taking on their first TT. 

It is addictive Noodley, no doubt about it. Well done mate.


----------



## palinurus (30 Apr 2010)

Another evening 10, and faster for less effort. last week's felt really uneven, this week I started off slower and rode the whole thing more smoothly. 23:46 (24:39 last week). I always seem to forget how to pace them over the winter, first one back I'm accelerating, recovering, accelerating..

Winner did a 20:48 (only 49s off the course record). He came past me on the way back-a messy rider, whole upper body bobbing up and down. He didn't_ look _fast, obviously works for him though.


----------



## Will1985 (1 May 2010)

Lovely day for it - just PBd again. Now down to a 21:54 for a 10 on the smoothest road I've ever seen in the UK. It was a bit up and down and the wind didn't seem to have a clear direction.

Until today this course wasn't renowned for being very fast but it was won with a 19:13!!


----------



## Brahan (3 May 2010)

Will, you look good on that bike dude. (you bastard ) You've chewed 3 secs off my PB too. (you complete bastard) Well done - excellent work.

I did a 10 on Sat and a 25 on Sun. 

Saturday I finished 10th and still had loads of legs for a big sprint - I didn't know the course.

Sunday I finished 13th. The difference is that I'm delighted with this performance, after leaving so much in the tank the day before, I kicked with 5 miles to go and ended up over 2 minutes up on the the time I did on this course last Oct (with a season of racing in my legs) so I'm a happy bunnny.

I finished on 58:40, the winner was the same guy who the day before did a 19 at Will's event and he did a short 51.


----------



## aJohnson (3 May 2010)

My brother entered me into a race so it'll be my first next week, not expecting much due to it being my first race but it'll be nice to see what racing is like.


----------



## mr Mag00 (5 May 2010)

just entered my first MTB race for *cough cough * years on May16th in Wareham Forset, 2hr Enduro


----------



## stevevw (6 May 2010)

My second race at Hillingdon last night went Okish. Not pleased with having to pull out with cramp with 5 laps to go but happy enough with most of the rest of the race, except for some stupid mistakes I made.

After about 10 laps I had made my way up to about 12th going well and not feeling that stretched, then 6 or so riders jumped off the front and stupidly I tried to go with them. Managed to just get on but was well into and out the other side of the red so soon dropped off back in to the bunch, managed to recover a bit on the next lap and was Ok until the pace went up and the cramp started. Tried to carry on but in the end had to stop. So much to learn, but still having fun.


----------



## palinurus (6 May 2010)

mr Mag00 said:


> just entered my first MTB race for *cough cough * years on May16th in Wareham Forset, 2hr Enduro



Hmmm.

I've never considered anything like this. I don't own an MTB.

But I like cyclocross, and there won't be any races before September.

And I don't have anywhere to put another bike.

I'm interested though.


----------



## Brahan (6 May 2010)

stevevw said:


> was Ok until the pace went up and the cramp started.



Better get that sorted before the track day matey.

Not long to go.


----------



## mr Mag00 (13 May 2010)

> Hmmm.
> 
> I've never considered anything like this. I don't own an MTB.
> 
> ...



i dont know that is anything stopping you riding a cross bike here, i understand that it is a particularly flat hard packed fire track course with only one short sharp rise in it, check with the orgainsers to see if you can ride it.


----------



## mr Mag00 (16 May 2010)

the fairy visited  so gutted less than an hour into the 2 hour enduro. tubeless system would not have saved it, size hole BP struggle with. so gutted first race in a decade! but got the bug really really enjoyed the build up. would have been on for 5 laps in the 2 hours me thinks. oh well roll on the next one. but i am going to invest in a tubesless system any recommendations?

I think it was a good course too.


----------



## Will1985 (18 May 2010)

New course best time for me this evening - in near-perfect conditions I did 22:10 on 92" fixed. That's spinning at 99rpm! I'm buzzing but annoyed I didn't gear up to 96" as I had been planning during the day.
The only rider faster did 21:18 on 98" fixed.

Got circuit racing at Hethel (Lotus track) tomorrow evening and undecided about where to TT on Thursday - it's got to be quick!

The front hall is looking like a bike shop at the moment with all the bikes parked up - I'll get round to putting some pics up in the gallery at some point soon.


----------



## Blue (19 May 2010)

Completed my first race this evening. just over 20 miles in 54mins, finishing in the main pack. I was delighted not to get dropped and enjoyed the cut and thrust of trying to get away off the front on occasions(didn't manage it!).

Can hardly wait for the next one!


----------



## stevevw (20 May 2010)

Third ever race last night and still getting better, which is all I can reasonably hope for at my age. 
I managed to stay at the front of the bunch for 3/4 of an hour going Ok and resisting any temptations to go with any breaks. That was until I got squeezed on to the grass on a sharp uphill part of the track in my panic I managed to bang the shifter in to top gear and by the time I had sorted myself out the bunch was 40-50 metres in front. Did try my hardest to get back on but realistically it was never going to happen 

Things I learnt last night
Riding near the front is so much easier than trying to hang on towards the back.
When people lean on you, you have to lean back on them to hold your line.
Not to get bullied and bully your way in out of the wind.

Looking forward to race 4 in two weeks time


----------



## Will1985 (26 May 2010)

Another race on the Lotus track tonight - it was handicap so the Go Race riders set off first followed by the 3rd/4th cats 2 minutes later followed by the scratch group 2 minutes after that.

I was in the 3rd/4th group which was pretty frantic from the start. The pace was pretty high and a few people tried to sort it out to get a chain going. With intermediate £10 primes after 20, 30 and 40 minutes, the racing was going to break up as people went for the line. On the first one, we came up the straight with a few of the go racers holding out - I went for it 600m out and TTd it to the line and got there with only a couple of metres to spare over the go racers. Had to sit up and wait for 20 seconds before the bunch came through and it was back up to speed touching 50km/h. I nearly took the next prime as well but sat up with 50m to go because I wasn't sure about the etiquette of locking out the prize money.

Coming up the the next prime, the racing was getting ragged and this was going to be a bunch sprint. With probably 10 riders wide across the track, there was a lot of jostling. I found myself on the edge and then was elbowed out further as a rider swung across in front of me. Fortunately there was a run off area so I took it and had to spin around - the bunch was gone but I stuck it in a big gear and time trialled it back to the bunch. Unfortunately just as I got onto the back, the pack split so I was still really 50m short of the main bunch. At 45km/h+ there wasn't much hope of bridging but I had a go and then sat up to wait for the scratch guys.

I sat on the back of their train at 48km/h for a lap and then couldn't hold on much longer and dropped off just before they joined up with the 3rd/4th group. Bit of a shame I couldn't get back on so I rode the last 3 laps as a 2-up with another rider who had been shelled out.

All in all not too bad - hopefully next time I'll be able to stay in the bunch and have the strength to go for the win. Hopefully I'll be able to stick up a photo tomorrow.


----------



## Lardyboy (30 May 2010)

Did my first TT today after being harangued over the last months by Fairweather to join him on one.

25 miles, Llandovery-Llandeilo-Llandovery. Weather described as"breezey" but fine. Borrowed clip on bars mounted on the Silk Road and off I went.

Wasn't doing to bad, when, I was passed by an experienced club mate at about 6 miles who encouraged me as he went passed. I made the mistake of upping the pace and maintain a sensible gap to him. This worked up to the the point I cramped up badly about 400 yards further along. So had to dismount stretch out the offending limb and then decide do I go back to the start or carry on and finish the course. 

I forgot in my eagerness how little power you can put down once you have had a bad cramp, and that it's always threatening to return at even the slightest provocation.

But through gritted teeth at times and no little shouts of encouragement from the guys who passed me I eventually got round in 75 mins.

So at least I've got something to aim at now!


----------



## mr Mag00 (31 May 2010)

I am trying to find the lap distance of the Crow Hill Hampshire XC race, does any one know?


----------



## mr Mag00 (4 Jun 2010)

XC MTB Southern Series Crow Hill race entered for Sunday 13th


----------



## sarahpink (4 Jun 2010)

did totnes and back (15 miles) quite hilly, then to paignton mostly straight along a cycle path which is about 7 miles


----------



## iLB (6 Jun 2010)

all was going well with 10/11 laps of the race to go at darley moor this afternoon, unfortunately a touch of wheels brought me down going round the hair pin and i have lots of road rash to show for it. still having fixed up the bike a bit and received some first aid my love or doing silly things on a bike kicked in and my friend and I rode back home to sheffield (45-50ish miles), tired now- need more food.


----------



## iLB (23 Jun 2010)

evening 10 tonight and very happy to pull a pb out of the bag, cut from 24.32 to 23.05 on the same bexley course 







picture taken by a now very proud dad/mechanic (see shadow), last minute saddle and clip on adjustment proved vital


----------



## Origamist (24 Jun 2010)

iLB said:


> evening 10 tonight and very happy to pull a pb out of the bag, cut from 24.32 to 23.05 on the same bexley course
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Excellent time, Andy. Really pleased for you - short 22s won't be too far off...

What were the quick guys doing?!


----------



## iLB (24 Jun 2010)

fastest on the night was a long 21 I think, i'll get there...


----------



## Brahan (24 Jun 2010)

Well done mate. Enjoying the season so far? Which course is it?


----------



## Will1985 (11 Jul 2010)

My race yesterday actually....I rode the 4th cat race at Brands Hatch during BikeRadar Live weekend. The race was 45 minutes + 5 laps of the 1.9km Indy circuit. There were probably about 40 riders for a race under incredibly hot conditions.

The race started off slow averaging about 33km/h for the first lap as everybody stuck together. At the back of the coure was the main climb of about 30m ascent which slowed the group down, although I didn't think it would be too hard to sprint up it. On the other hand, the main straight had a strong wind gusting down it which was difficult to ride into. I tried to sit about 6th wheel back and let others do the work for the first 20 minutes. By this time it was possible to see who might be decent enough to make a move.

After 14 laps I made a move with one other guy, attacking on the hill and quickly distancing ourselves from the bunch. A couple of others managed to catch up and we thought it might stick. It took a bit of persuading to make them come through on the main straight with a lot of elbow flicking and when they finally came through they couldn't hold the pace. Frustratingly while the two of us felt decent, the others made the pace drop and the bunch managed to catch up - they got a bit of criticism from the motorbike outrider afterwards 

With everyone back together and it becoming fairly cagey, it seemed like it would be best to wait until half a lap to go and repeat the move. With a lap to go, a rider managed to brake in the paceline (presumably nearly hit the wheel in front), and we were forced to slow as the guys came past on the right. Now stuck on the inside of the track it was difficult to move out and have some freedom on the climb - going into the corner ~20 back and on the wrong side, I had to dodge some slower climbers until I found some clear track and moved to the outside at the top around the hairpin. From there, I sat on the outside and made sure I carried my speed up the next ascent onto the main straight and started a sprint - it was obvious I wouldn't make top 5 by now, but gave it everything to see if I could grab a point. The sprint was good, making up a couple more places, but just missed out on 10th 

This was the first 4th cat race I've entered - all the others have been E/1/2/3/4 where it's just a battle to hold on. Now I think I'll find a few more simple 4th cat only or 3/4 races to give myself a bit more of a chance. Photos should appear on mybibnumber soon.


----------



## Aperitif (12 Jul 2010)

Exciting report Will - well written! By the end I was willing you through the field. There must be some tough, robot-like competition out there for you to play with! Well done.


----------



## plank (12 Jul 2010)

Hi Will, it was me who tried to break with you. Pity it didn't stick, that headwind was brutal  I sprinted way too early at the end and blew up, really disappointing I wanted to win so much




. I think I came 9th or 10th but didn't turn up on the results list, I think it messed up because I put my 13 numberboard upside down





Oh well, nice racing with you.

Frankie


----------



## Will1985 (14 Jul 2010)

mybibnumber have put up their photos now. This must be Plank in the background? Looks like it was taken from the top of the hairpin when we tried to break. Full res coming soon


----------



## plank (15 Jul 2010)

Will1985 said:


> mybibnumber have put up their photos now. This must be Plank in the background? Looks like it was taken from the top of the hairpin when we tried to break. Full res coming soon



Cool 

lots more photos here too
http://davehaywardphotos.com/Cyclin...e-4th-cat-race/12901006_rucZd#930510236_SfLed


----------



## Ian H (15 Jul 2010)

Here's me at the turn of the evening ten, telling the marshals there are two more behind me. 24.50 on a windy day. It's not the fastest of courses. 

I was pleased to get under the hour on my first 25 of the year, a couple of weeks ago. 

Next event is on the 24th...and the 25th. Ohmegawd what have I done.


----------



## HarryTheDog (6 Mar 2016)

Bit of a thread resurection
At the start of the thread its says
Put your race reports from road, TT, MTB etc here.
So this is my first MTB XC for over 3 years. Not a brilliant start to the season. 
I'll get my excuses in first, hit a lorry on monday so a bit battered and bruised. I got called out to work last night so did not get to bed till 02:30. On the start line I was in a very small minority of people on a 26inch wheel, most were on 29ers
Anyway turned up at Hintelsham first MSG race of the season, I could see it was a mud fest. I had guessed it would be, I had a schwalbe magic mary tyre 2.3 wide on the front and a Black Shark mud 2.1 on the rear. The practice lap showed both shed mud well in the sloppy mud but in the thick sticky mud which was a good 1/5 of the course the rear tyre worked fairly well but the front turned into a mud ball and brake. The bike wieght felt like it was 40kg with all the mud everywhere. Lesson for next time in sticky mud, thinner tyres!

Well asI am a Grand Vet and did not race last year, I was in the last race of the day gridded right at the back. Thats where I stayed, the start was uphill a bit, then flat then a long downhill where it was so slick I took it careful, from my race analysis after, my first lap was the slowest. 
Durring the first lap I moved up a couple of places then ended up in a 2 man race with a guy for the rest of the race for the honour of 4th to last. I dropped him somewhere on the last lap or he sneaked past when I wasn't noticing.
It was comical at times, people stopping to pick sticks up to to get mud out of tyres and components or just scraping handfuls off to throw away. A work colleague of mine had a problem with his chain and actually ran 2 laps with his bike just so he finished the race. It lots of places people were pushing or carrying bikes it was like being back in CX race.
I turned it into a experience rather than a race and made sure I got over each obstacle succesfully at least once and pedalled as much of the course as I could.
I got lapped by lots of elite/young riders but was praying to be lapped by the grand vet leader so I could throw in the towel, with 800 metres to go to the end of lap I was about to bin it, I heard the club coach say the leader was in sight behind , as he past me I asked if it was the bell lap, he confirmed it was. I was so relieved.
so I think I came 3rd or 4th to last, out of 50 odd which was a bit of a shock as on Strava I am usually in the top 5 of hundreds of people my age, shows strava does not cover MTB mad peeps. Also I did a Enduro a couple of months ago and came in the top half. Had a word with the club coach and he reckons I need to do some strength/hill training but he could tell I had fitness and was actually pulling people back the longer the race went on and looking comfortable. Anyway I will be doing it again, hopefully next time not so much of that awful sticky mud. Meanwhile some hill work is in order!


----------



## palinurus (6 Mar 2016)

HarryTheDog said:


> Bit of a thread resurection



Good!



HarryTheDog said:


> It was comical at times, people stopping to pick sticks up to to get mud out of tyres and components or just scraping handfuls off to throw away



Oh, _that _kind of mud!


----------



## HarryTheDog (7 Mar 2016)

Small update, turns out 13 people did not even bother starting and I ended up 10th from last from those who started, bit more effort I would have had some BC points.
look at this guys tyres below to give you a idea of conditions, note the bottom of his rear tyre where the mud has been shaped by the frame.






And below is yours truly after the race ( I had scooped off most of the excess mud by then)
note not much nud fling on my top due to it being so heavy and sticky.


----------



## fimm (7 Mar 2016)

I've not come across the term Grand Veteran before...
In triathlon (which is what I usually race) the categories are Veteran (40 - 50), Super Veteran (50 - 60) and Vintage (60+). I'm not sure if there's a separate category for 70+.


----------



## HarryTheDog (7 Mar 2016)

fimm said:


> I've not come across the term Grand Veteran before...
> In triathlon (which is what I usually race) the categories are Veteran (40 - 50), Super Veteran (50 - 60) and Vintage (60+). I'm not sure if there's a separate category for 70+.


So triatheletes nearly got it right  in MTB+Road+cyclocross etc Master ( 30-39) Veteran (40 - 50) Grand Veteran (50 - 60) Super Veteran (over 60)

If you want seperate categories for over 70 you need to race with the LVRC who do it in 5 year age gaps LVRC categories are designated as follows: A, 40- 44; B, 45-49; C, 50-54; D, 55-59; E, 60-64; F, 65-69; G, 70- 74;H,75-79: I,80-84, J,85-89; K,90-94: L,95-99.Members will change category on their appropriate birthday and when entering races must quote the age category that they will be in on the day of the race.
LVRC MTB races are hardly existent anymore, nearly all road+criterium.


----------



## HarryTheDog (17 Apr 2016)

So today was round 2 of the MSG XC series at Henham. Unfortunately I have not even sat on a MTB since the last race all been commute miles and Paris-roubaix last weekend. I was hoping to improve on last months race but no such luck, I did worse ( 39th out of 46) and I really cant understand why. I did the practice lap, loads and loads of mud, changed my racing ralph's for a mud shark on the front and a thin 1.8 conti mud king on the rear. This helped with traction up the hills but felt like a anchor on the grassy part of the course. I got a good start and moved up the field to begin with then we hit the sticky mud and started to go backwards despite the tyre change.
I kept in touch visually a main bunch until I came off and winded myself with a bar end. After that the bunch got away properly and I ended up in a private race with a guy in yellow kit who I finally went past on the last lap but only due to him cramping up, the race was supposed to be 1.5 hrs and ended up at 2. My average heartrate was 159 ( my max is 178) and I spent 62% of the race at threshold so it wasn't that I was not trying. I seemed to get passed by people that on the outside looked like I should have been whooping. I seem to need more length strength for the mud, also maybe get a 29er most people tell me the 26inch I have isnt doing me any favours.
So I will have a look on ebay etc and meantime more length strength stuff ie hills low cadence big gear efforts.


----------



## HarryTheDog (8 May 2016)

Since Round 2 I have bought a Specialized Stumpjumper 29er to hopefully move me up a few places and invested in a couple of hours technical coaching.
So I turned up at Thetford to blazing sunshine and was told by the coach that I had to have spare bottles in the pits for this race. I wombled around the course on a practice lap and was suprised to find it all very manageable and took the A lines with no problem at all. 
When it came to gridding I was suprised to find the guy to the right of me in World Champion Hoops, so I enquired if he was truly a world champion. Turns out he is Super Vet ( over 70's) world champion. The coach told me to follow him if I could. 
Well the whistle went off and I jumped on the guys tail and he guided me up the bunch till I just couldn't keep up. I had moved up to quite near the front and was feeling all chuffed with myself till we hit the singletrack and I started to go backwards being overtaken left and right. 
I was thinking oh no not again but was determined to stay in contact with a group. 
Looking over my shoulder ther were some stragglers behind us receeding from view. ( the race was 23 miles all together with 6 laps)
I went into the second lap chasing a group of 4 who I then caught and stayed with them till lap 3 when 2 of us detatched ourselves and pushed on.
We both caught and overtook yet more stragglers and I thought I was doing really well but coming into lap 4 I got handed a bottle on the right in the pits, not my favourite left and I totally fumbled it and had to slow to sort my life out and transfer the bottle to my left. Matey then gapped me, but then he went to put his bottle away after a drink and totally dropped it. He stopped to retrieve it and I was past. He chased me for a mile then gave up and disapeared. 
I was chasing stragglers all of the 5th lap but they all turned out to be vets and opens no G vets. I myself was being lapped but only by the elites and faster opens no G vet lapped me so was really chuffed and was the last of the 6 lappers!. The 6th lap was a lonely affair and I could have walked and kept my position as everyone else had been stopped but I didnt know that so pushed on.
Lessons learnt were, when tired and on a really bumpy course not thinking and looking ahead properly for the flatest route causes you extra work and also a bumpy course really smacks your butt and your shorts pad removes all your bum fluff!. Also I really need to learn to flow over the course not point and shoot.
Anyway the 29er made me up 12 places! 27th out of 46. Not in the top half yet but I am getting there.
The bike was not covered in mud just sweat and dust!
I was suprised my average cadence was only 80 but the max was 147 ( thats 1 x 11 for you)
Avg heart rate 165 max 177 ( my max is 178) so working!
Avg speed 12.6 max 23.3 ( 1 hr 49 of racing ) 
Dont know why the picture is upside down below


----------



## HarryTheDog (22 May 2016)

Ok Round 4 of Mud sweat and gears today. I went to a party yesterday and really felt worse for wear today managed a bowl of porridge but that was it for food.
Arrived at Lee Valley Olympic park .  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QwkadDMmwaQ&feature=youtu.be
A vid of most of the course.
Was told surface rocky and hard pack, been a few injuries in the morning races. I put on my elbow and knee guards as a precaution. Did the practice lap and despite it being described as a technical course I could do all the A lines . Started to feel less queezy.
On the start line I was the only one with guards on. A few people would regret not having any by the end of the day.

The start was downhill into a sharp left hander then the road was broad for a while and narrowed to single track. At the start we were reminded you cant win the race on the first corner but you can lose it so dont be a bell end. Well someone had to be, I got a good start but a guy from the back decided to dive bomb into the first corrner peeing a few people off. Not content with that he managed to smash into the rider directly behind me as I went into the single track. I looked behind it was carnage took 8 or 9 people out and blocked the course. Speaking to a guy at the end of the race with a 7 inch gash in his leg caused by the accident , the only good news was the plonker broke his bike.
So for the first part of the course there was no one behind me, then I became aware of my team mate chasing me down, by the end of the first lap he was 50yds behind, but going into the 2nd lap there was a feature where the A line was so much faster,( steep rocky downhill with drop off) which wasnt in the opening lap, which I took. He took the much slower and what turned out to be more dangerous B line.( off camber gravel downhill) He was toast I came out a football pitch ahead and that was it, the fight was out of him

Well I ended up in my usual performance hole, couldn't catch the guys in front and no danger from those behind. So I just mucked about taking as many A lines as possible and having a hoot. Post race analysis showed my last lap was my fastest by quite a bit despite me having to give away to the fast boys lapping me.
Hope to get a good photo of me nearly taking out a photographer on the most difficult feature as I overcooked the speed on my last lap.
Overall started the race feeling crap, dreading the course and about to throw up, finished grinning like a maniac and improved by 6 positions probably due to the 1st lap crash behind me, but still in the bottom half. Starting to fall in love with my Stumpjumper, I beat the living daylights out of it today and it just wanted more!
Hope to post some photo's later


----------



## HarryTheDog (23 May 2016)

ok just a couple of photos of the same feature, the 2nd photo gives you a idea of the steepness, note I am going a bit sideways at the bottom.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (23 May 2016)

Harry, after reading this thread and your posts on the Today's Commute thread, I have come to realise that you're probably the most competitive person I know of.

Nothing wrong with that of course, so please keep up the reports as I'm really enjoying them.



Graham


----------



## HarryTheDog (24 May 2016)

@Tenacious Sloth I know quite a few people more competitive than I, unfortunately I just don't have the genetic gifts to ever stand on a podium or the time to train properly, I just commute. However I do like to compete, I just have learnt to be a gracious loser on occassion and not take it too seriously and compete with a smile on my face if possible. It is nice to really annoy my team mate though,( he really does spit feathers) I am a stocky ish 5ft 5 he is way over 6ft and still can't understand how I have managed to out do him on the last 2 races. I do have a better bike which helps, fat 29er (note not a true fat bike) with rigid carbon forks does not do him too many favours)


----------



## HarryTheDog (6 Jun 2016)

Yesterday was the regional champs on the most technical course of the year at Hadliegh, I am familiar with it but knew I could not do some of the features. I managed to practice the course on the saturday and was unable to do 4 of the A lines. By the end of practice I had got it down to 2. Knocking Oak Tree Drop and Triple Trouble off the list. I still couldn't do Leap of Faith and Deans Drop.
On the practice lap on Sunday just before the race I managed to stop the front wheel on a rock on Triple Trouble ( not enough speed) and went straight over the bars. Luckily I had both knee and elbow guards on, and got away with a skin scrape of the shoulder and upper arm. Bike came off worse ripped saddle, scratched forks and distorted rim. ( pictures below) 
This put me in a nervous state of mind for the race and as soon as the gun went off I wanted it over. I had too good a start and easily got myself to 8th so I slowed on purpose as I did not want to be near the front when we hit the technical features as I would be a moving road block. I got to Oak tree drop and managed it but took the wrong line and nearly stacked it at the bottom, so decided not to try it again. ( picture below) I then spent the rest of the race just trying to survive and praying for the end. I only got competitive on the 3rd lap when I went round in a private race with another guy. Halfway around the 4th I decided I was being a lazy git and pushed hard for 5 minutes leaving him behind.
I dropped 4 places compared to the last race and only 8 finishers where behind me. ( others did not even bother starting after riding the course). Briefly I considered binning MTB XC altogether but that thought did not last too long. Off to practice with the club tonight!


----------



## HarryTheDog (6 Jun 2016)

Here is a picture of the feature I fell off . triple trouble, I was on the line this guy is on. which is considered the B line, the Olympic A line was shut for the race , the cCline is out of shot on the right.


----------



## HarryTheDog (3 Jul 2016)

Todays was another round of mud sweat and gears XC racing at Carver Barracks. When I turned up in the afternoon I was told the club riders in the morning races had paid more visits to the ambulance than the podium. A young lads leg was swathed in bandages.

Since the last race I have a new rim on the rear wheel which has been troublesome, tubeless tyre seems not to like the rim and suddenly lets go of air so I was carrying air cannisters. Also I had new shoes as I wrecked my old ones in the last race.
Practice lap was ok, chose to use the B lines in light of the number of injuries in the morning.
The start was on a long gravel road, the elite, sport and vet races started before us. The vets race shot off only to turn into a huge crash people coming off on the gravel. One guy looked to have a broken collar bone, one of our club riders got his knee sliced by probably a brake disc with knee cap showing through, nasty! ( I have just seen a picture on facebook, gruesome) Made a total of 4 knee injuries for the club. Strangely I am the only person who wears knee and elbow armour.

So the grand vet race got held up and we were worried the elite riders were going to come booming by any moment but no we got away before they arrived. I stamped on the pedals and what a suprise all the air disapeared from the rear tyre. So I had to grab a cannister from the saddle bag and started off a couple of minutes or so behind everyone else. I was mad as hell and manged to catch and pass 4 riders by the end of the first lap with the elites starting to lap me as well.
Then I started to have problems cleating in and out, the cleats had come loose on my left foot, decided to press on, should have stopped to sort it really.It compromised the race as I had to ensure I never clipped out. There were a lot of short sharp dips like small bomb holes and my forks bottomed out and made nasty creaky noises about 3 times a lap. I was wondering what else was going to go wrong.

As it was I started to warm to the course, managed to stay upright and my last lap was my fastest . 11 people behind me but 24 in front.
Next race is 1 day after I come back from holiday so I wil be full of beer and ice cream. Only other interesting thing was my team mate asked whether is was interested in doing the Bike Transalp or Swiss Epic Enduro's. I will have to think about that.


----------



## HarryTheDog (5 Sep 2016)

Since my last post I have done 2 Xc races. The first was the day after I came back from Holiday. Hadnt sat on a bike for 2 weeks but managed a decent result, 21st. I had got into my usual performance hole and raced the same guy most of the way around, cocked it up on the last technical section and he beat me. My team mate was not so lucky, fellow came off in front of him on the A line of a 7ft drop. He fell off the racing line but stood up and walked back onto the racing line in front of me team mate who ended up damaging his leg, race over. He was so pissed off he left the circuit hurredly without saying good bye. No photo's of me, only one photographer there.
Well now to the race this weekend at the picturesque setting of Icksworth House. My team mate turned up but had sacked his semi fat bike and was on a proper borrowed 29er. This was going to be interesting, now we would be on a level playing field and we would see if he could make up the 6 places on me.
Well the start was up a huge hill. at the top he was 3 places behind but then I was not to see him again for 3 laps, unhappily he was stood beside the track. His knee had given out due to the injury picked up in the last race. 
Anyway I gained another 6 places over the first lap and ended up virtually racing one other person. I would catch him, then cock up and have to start all over again. The race was 18 miles long, I spend most of it chasing him. 
Below me cocking up again with a rather suprised look on my face





This is how it should be done apparently, helps if you are 17 with no fear.





Anyway I finally got it together on the 2nd to last lap and was gaining on him, no cock ups . Halfway through the last lap I was on his wheel. I just needed a rest and I would attempt to pass him on the line. On the 2nd to last feature he decided to take the easier B line. I took the A line and was getting ahead. However I hit the feature below and my tubeless tyre burped and let all the air go. I still got over it but the race was over. ( picture below is from a lap with air in the front tyre.





I still came out of the area in front but had to run the next feature and rode the last 100m on a flat front. Lost another 2 place and strangely was in 21st yet again. Still had a smile on my face though and got some cheers for riding it home on a flat front. 2 CX opening season races next week then 3 weeks to the last XC race of the season.


----------

